# Valentine’s hearts



## Jason Goodrich (Feb 13, 2022)

I made quite a few of these this year. At first I was hoping to make them small enough to make pendants with, but at that size they are scary to hold at the bandsaw and sander.




A couple people asked about how they are made. I have a few pictures that should be enough to get the general idea across.

I start by turning this hour glass shape and do most of the sanding. The two sides need to be as close to mirror image as you can get them. I then cut them on the bandsaw with a miter gauge. This is one of the more risky parts, but set it up and be thoughtful about how you hold it and where the blade is going. I don’t quite cut all the way through. I also nip off the nubs on the end with the bandsaw. The pieces snap off and I can finish on the sander.



Once the halves are cut, I use some sanding discs on the lathe to flatten the bandsaw cut and even up the halves. I have a big 10” disc with 80 grit not shown in this picture. This picture shows 5” discs that I use a soft backer to help with finish sanding. I also use these to clean up and round off the ends where I cut off the nubs. 




Once the halves evened up, I glued them up, a little more sanding. I use the coarse disc to put a flat on one side so they can stand up on a shelf. I then use the Beall system to buff them out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

I think that answers the question nicely!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 13, 2022)

Cool. Thanks. I'd say you REALLY have to be careful on the saw. Tricky.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2022)

Very cool. Thank you for taking the time to post this. That's what this forum is all about.
I'm going to move this to the classroom.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cool. Thanks. I'd say you REALLY have to be careful on the saw. Tricky.


Gotta be a way to design a jig for this to keep fingers safe... Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 13, 2022)

Just don't display them upside down, could be found offensive in today's society...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks for the tutorial Jason, going to give these a try!


----------

